# browning o/u



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

I am just daydreaming about one day getting a citori. Most of them have a righthanded palm swell. Do they make one that is ambidextrous or a version for the lefties???

Gh29


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

They can be found, but most often at a pretty hefty premium. I've been shooting mine with the right hand palm swell, and don't notice it much, but I have big hands and long fingers. If you like to daydream, check these guys out. They often have some lefties available. http://www.millersguns.com/ Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

citoris are the best i wouldnt choose anyother gun over it.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

ditto


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The citori came in a Superlight Feather model that had a English stock. Would work nicely lefthanded. If it is a drawback it was chambered 2.75"


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I had one of those Citori "upland specials", couldn't learn to shoot it, and eventually traded it off. I never could figure out if the problem was with the english style stock. It sure was nice to carry though! Burl


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have one and I shoot it low. I probably need a pad on it.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I have one and it looks good in the gun rack and makes an interesting conversation item. I should take it out to a pond with a trap machine and see where the darn thing shoots when I always miss with it.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Mine killed plenty of birds for me last weekend. I still miss that extra third shot in some situations though. :x


----------



## Backcountry (Oct 11, 2005)

Any of you folks that want to rid yourselves of one of those superlights, I'd be interested in buying. Looking for one in a 20ga myself.

-BC


----------

